# Calvin Girl



## jrdnoland (Mar 12, 2010)

[video=youtube;5-iuB6PPxis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-iuB6PPxis[/video]


----------



## Emmanuel (Mar 12, 2010)

I pray this daily sans music.


----------



## Andres (Mar 13, 2010)

Dude isn't getting any girls in that zebra suit.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 13, 2010)

Andres said:


> Dude isn't getting any girls in that zebra suit.


 
Andrew's right. A true Calvin girl knows that Jesus already bore our stripes.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Mar 13, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Dude isn't getting any girls in that zebra suit.
> ...


 
ROFL


----------



## Reepicheep (Mar 13, 2010)

I really want to get back the last 3 minutes (I didn't finish watching) I just spent watching that.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 13, 2010)

Reepicheep said:


> I really want to get back the last 3 minutes (I didn't finish watching) I just spent watching that.


 
Not gonna happen, Tony. But thanks for saving me that time.


----------



## dudley (Mar 13, 2010)

Cute...and I think what he is singing about is more a fantasy .....she really does not exist!


----------



## Andres (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is a note to all the single guys out there - worry more about what kind of husband you will be than what kind of wife you think you want.


----------



## asc (Mar 13, 2010)

strange...so strange....


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 14, 2010)

dudley said:


> Cute...and I think what he is singing about is more a fantasy .....she really does not exist!


 
 As a parody of the "I'm going to find Miss Perfect" in the Calvinist dating community, it's hilarious. As a serious one, talk about some serious misconceptions of reality. From one Calvinist to another: "Guess what, you're marrying a deeply flawed sinner, just like you, but you should have already known that."


----------



## Herald (Mar 14, 2010)

Only a die-hard Met fan like me would recognize many of those clips were from the Beatles concert at Shea Stadium in New York.


----------

